# Photographer



## aesculpius (Dec 6, 2013)

Doing multiple photo series with mantises. Simple portrait series. Backdrops actually there, not photoshopped in. There's a lot of species listed here, can you name them all?


----------



## sally (Dec 6, 2013)

Wow!! These are fantastic


----------



## hibiscusmile (Dec 6, 2013)

You do good pics!


----------



## MandellaMandy123 (Dec 6, 2013)

Very, very nice! What do you use for the backdrops?


----------



## hibiscusmile (Dec 6, 2013)

ut oh! they are gonna squeeze u for photo secrets now, run! :scooter:


----------



## aesculpius (Dec 29, 2013)

WolfPuppy said:


> Very, very nice! What do you use for the backdrops?


Colored paper the paper


----------



## aesculpius (Dec 29, 2013)




----------



## bobericc (Dec 30, 2013)

Great photos


----------



## aesculpius (Jan 1, 2014)




----------



## aesculpius (Jan 17, 2014)




----------



## MandellaMandy123 (Jan 17, 2014)

aesculpius said:


> Colored paper the paper


That's what I use too! Nice to see someone else who uses it!  

Your photos are incredible. I love the ones of the orchid.


----------



## iLUVdraguhns (Jan 21, 2014)

WOOW! The orchid and Creo. Pictipennis really stands out! Really nice pics!


----------



## aesculpius (Jan 26, 2014)




----------



## Digger (Jan 26, 2014)

Terrific work! Love the lighting.


----------



## aesculpius (Jan 28, 2014)




----------



## aesculpius (Feb 3, 2014)




----------



## Aryia (Feb 3, 2014)

Nice! May I ask what camera you use?


----------



## aesculpius (Feb 3, 2014)

Aryia said:


> Nice! May I ask what camera you use?


Canon 5Dii utilizing either the Canon EF 100 macro (non L) or the Canon MP-e 65mm dedicated macro lens


----------



## aesculpius (Feb 9, 2014)

Violin Mantis true love


----------



## Aryia (Feb 9, 2014)

Turned out quite nicely!


----------



## Precarious (Feb 15, 2014)

Well done!


----------



## aesculpius (Mar 3, 2014)

View attachment 4692


----------



## hibiscusmile (Mar 3, 2014)

Alfred Hitchcock could of used your talents!


----------



## Shadow (Mar 3, 2014)

Is that a live or frozen mouse


----------



## Digger (Mar 3, 2014)

no. no no no. that is FAR too undignified for the mantid neighborhood.


----------



## aesculpius (Mar 4, 2014)

Shadow said:


> Is that a live or frozen mouse


Dead, while a more awful photo could have been made with a live pinkie that would be just awful to do.


----------



## aesculpius (Mar 15, 2014)

Thanks to ghostyeahX for letting me shoot his mantises!


----------



## aesculpius (Mar 28, 2014)

c. pictpennis is still alive. Happened at shed to adulthood. I've never seen this before.


----------



## sally (Mar 28, 2014)

I never have either. The ghost is precious. Good wishes for the Creo.


----------



## aesculpius (May 22, 2014)




----------



## aesculpius (May 24, 2014)

Video of a dead leaf mantis dieing of old age

https://player.vimeo.com/video/96287881


----------



## aesculpius (Jun 9, 2014)




----------



## aesculpius (Jun 17, 2014)

I'm always looking for more species to photograph, in addition to the one's I've already photographed (though I would like to revisit some species) I'm looking at the species listed bellow. Anyone have any other suggestions? They need to stand up and not sit parallel to the ground like most of the bark mantises.

Pseudoharpax Virescen

Pseudocreobotra Wahlbergi

Idolomorpha lateralis

Sinomantis denticulata

Oxypilus Distinctus

Toxodera beieri

beieri genus in general

Pogonogaster tristani

Haania sp

Schizocephala bicornis

Pyrgomantis jonesi

Cheddikulama straminea

Tropidomantis tenera

Acanthops falcata

Schizocephala bicornis


----------



## aesculpius (Jun 18, 2014)




----------



## Digger (Jun 18, 2014)

Pic # 3: oh d a m n ---- there's someone at the door. C'mon in ! I'm getting my portrait done !

Also that image shows excellent detail of her "neck." A structure you rarely get to see in detail. Great work.


----------



## aesculpius (Sep 9, 2014)

Viceo of a cone mantis dying

https://player.vimeo.com/video/105607253


----------



## sally (Sep 10, 2014)

That is so sad  Poor little mantis.


----------



## aesculpius (Dec 15, 2014)

video- thistle mantis eating

https://player.vimeo.com/video/114526510


----------



## LAME (Dec 15, 2014)

LOL oh lord.... All these photos are way to good!


----------



## Mireillevdw (Jan 9, 2015)

Wow, you make beautiful pictures! :tt1:


----------



## aesculpius (Jan 9, 2015)

actually have tons more photos to post but it says I am out of room. The only other place I post from blocks image leeching : /


----------



## dmina (Jan 13, 2015)

Oh man... You do take some beautiful pictures... Thank you for sharing...


----------



## aesculpius (Mar 10, 2015)




----------



## macromatt (Mar 12, 2015)

Whoa the light on some of these is nice!


----------



## meaganelise9 (Mar 18, 2015)

rad! I want to paint some of these.


----------



## aesculpius (Mar 21, 2015)

https://player.vimeo.com/video/122812176


----------



## butlittlegood (Mar 22, 2015)

Awesome!


----------



## aesculpius (Mar 31, 2015)




----------



## aesculpius (May 2, 2015)




----------



## dmina (May 4, 2015)

Really nice.. thanks for sharing!


----------



## aesculpius (May 11, 2015)




----------



## aesculpius (May 16, 2015)

General lighting set up for those curious


----------



## ShieldMantid1997 (May 21, 2015)

That orchid pic is wonderful. The colors in your pictures are simply amazing.


----------



## aesculpius (May 29, 2015)




----------



## aesculpius (Jul 21, 2015)




----------



## aesculpius (Oct 15, 2015)




----------



## dmina (Oct 18, 2015)

Beautiful shots... Thanks for sharing!


----------



## aesculpius (Nov 27, 2015)




----------



## aesculpius (Dec 1, 2015)




----------



## aesculpius (Dec 3, 2015)




----------



## dmina (Dec 7, 2015)

Wow amazing photos... thanks for sharing!


----------



## aesculpius (Jan 24, 2016)




----------



## aesculpius (May 22, 2016)

https://player.vimeo.com/video/167662556


----------



## rudebega (May 24, 2016)

Aww look at the weird little squid babies!


----------



## aesculpius (Jun 20, 2016)

/monthly_2016_06/large.20160606_0116.jpg.5ba5f81cc236c993f48631e1814b7c7f.jpg/monthly_2016_06/large.13495560_10153740673506270_7553385483192297759_o.jpg.936d33004ad0020100b3fe60dec895f6.jpg

Finally got a good enough scan to print a head.  Maxilla were removed before scanning


----------



## aesculpius (Aug 7, 2016)

/monthly_2016_08/large.20160728_2452.jpg.546029c57cea389c88e5d08994094e99.jpg/monthly_2016_08/large.20160728_2439.jpg.48eb5462d404666a527d05268cbf155a.jpg/monthly_2016_08/large.20160728_2442.jpg.b53ad383217ed6249f17c918f8d7a5c9.jpg


----------

